
Does Meteor Scale? - arunoda
http://meteorhacks.com/does-meteor-scale.html
======
JulianMorrison
Has anybody made a Meteor back end for rethinkdb yet? Because MongoDB is an
immediate show-stopper.

~~~
reustle
Is it an actual show stopper, or just some mental block you have personally?

~~~
duaneb
It's a major indicator of poor system design.

EDIT: To be clear, I'm not necessarily knocking MongoDB—people who know more
about it than I would do a better job of evaluating that. But realistically a
swappable DB backend isn't that difficult, and if it is, they should seriously
reconsider how they are using the database.

~~~
shpiel
The back end is swappable. I think right now you can use Mongo or MySQL. If
you want to use something else you have to write your own DDL. They hope that
more people will do that in the future. Or presumably, they will do it
themselves, once they think it's a priority.

------
sheetjs
Is there any large scale production deployment of meteor?

~~~
arunoda
AFAIK there is no deployments with millions of users yet. But there are plenty
of apps with few thousand users.

Start Here: [http://www.meteor.com/gallery](http://www.meteor.com/gallery)

~~~
bachback
Thanks for that link. I very much agree. Meteor is going to be massive.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
I think Meteor < NodeJS in terms of growth unless Meteor is the Rails of
NodeJS (let's be honest, Rails is bigger than Ruby).

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Any clue when Meteor is going to finish their implementation of
smartcollections? It seems kind of odd that you have it done for months and
months but they still haven't managed it...

~~~
arunoda
It will come with Meteor 1.0 (early next year). See a preview of meteor's
oplog tailing [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/meteor-
core/6GR1HKrN...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/meteor-
core/6GR1HKrNTgA)

~~~
glasser
Yep, as Arunoda says I'm actively working on it right now, currently hoping
for an initial release this month.

I really appreciate the work Arunoda has done on smart collections; my
implementation and his package have both learned from each other. That said,
there are a number of subtle race conditions involved in synchronizing queries
between the oplog and the main database, and working out all the little
details as carefully as possible has taken time!

------
nemothekid
Interesting, I didn't know the oplog was a documented feature available to
users of mongo. Certainly an interesting way to be notified of changes.

~~~
arunoda
Oplog is a capped collection. We can tail capped collection and get new
document as we write into it.

~~~
nickzoic
It's a very useful feature, which can feed a cache layer, act as a kind of
trigger mechanism or give you a (very limited) kind of transaction.

------
fomb
Wait. They aren't getting rid of sticky sessions?

~~~
arunoda
Sticky Sessions is not something bad. It's bit difficult to handle. This
suites very well for Meteor's usecase.

------
edem
When I saw "Scale" I almost thought this is another Scala post.

------
kungfooguru
Horizontal scaling is completely wrong.

------
judah
That was a difficult read. Poor English.

~~~
jjamz
A new version was pushed part of the way through the day. Editing wasn't
finished when it first went out.

~~~
arunoda
That's what exactly happened and @jjamz was helping me on the editing.

(anyway, I really welcome the english errors you raised, but I've done a lot
of articles with my bad english. I hope most of Meteor user's got something
out from them. That's the the point I think we should consider)

------
saraid216
In before someone quotes Betteridge's Law.

~~~
quarterto
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5742893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5742893)

~~~
saraid216
You ought to model your law after Godwin's in order to make it more true.

